# My poor AC



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ugh! My poor air conditioner is straining to keep up with the heat this afternoon, and it's only supposed to get hotter. 










And for those of you in the Southwest who are saying, "Yeah, so what?": while it's not too humid today, I'm pretty sure it will get more an more humid as the week goes on. After all, it _is_ New Jersey and we never get to say, "But it's a _dry_ heat."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Your pictures look like my pictures. . . .except they have little cacti in a couple of the pictures to indicate "not fooling, really hot". . . .You know, just in case 99 and 100 don't mean anything to you. . . . . .


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh golly, that does look terrible!

My forecast is in the 80's all week, with thunderstorms on most of the days.  (At night probably.)

Sorry for the extreme heat.  We get that sometimes too, and it is terribly humid here too.  I feel for you.

Vicki


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a friend who is a professional heating/AC repair and installation guy here in Oklahoma.  He routinely moans to me that when we have temperatures over 100 here, he gets repeated customer calls weeping because their AC cannot cool the house below 77 degrees (or some similar figure).  He tells me that house ACs are typically built so that they can cool to 25 degrees (or perhaps a bit more or less) below the outside temperature, and that is the best they can do.  I wouldn't be astonished to hear that in New Jersey they put even less cooling capacity in, so you might not be able to do as well.  My sympathies!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! I'm impressed.
Here in San Antonio, TX it's about 91--that has a lot to do with the fact that we're getting thunderstorms every day. It's even been *gasp* cool here a couple of nights. Although, with the humidity (and we always have humidity), it feels like 100. I've actually grown used to the humidity, and really missed it when I visited Nevada.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have a friend who is a professional heating/AC repair and installation guy here in Oklahoma. He routinely moans to me that when we have temperatures over 100 here, he gets repeated customer calls weeping because their AC cannot cool the house below 77 degrees (or some similar figure). He tells me that house ACs are typically built so that they can cool to 25 degrees (or perhaps a bit more or less) below the outside temperature, and that is the best they can do. I wouldn't be astonished to hear that in New Jersey they put even less cooling capacity in, so you might not be able to do as well. My sympathies!


Unfortunately, the one large wall unit I have between the living room and kitchen is not coping well. The thermostat on the other side of the room is showing 88o at the moment (about 10o less than outside).  Part of the problem is virtually no clouds and no trees shading the SW side of my house.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We got this stuff you put on your windows to block heat and it actually seems to have made a difference.  Pretty easy to put up but not all that pretty unless you're really good at it or get it done professionally.  Seems easy enough to take off though and the few bubbles don't annoy me as much as I thought they would.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is HOT here in New York too. I have my AC on for the first time this summer.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a little south of Seattle, today's high will be 67 degrees  Just the way I like it.   My highs will be NogDog's lows.


Next week, unfortunately, it will be hot enough and around 85--which can actually be a problematic since many homes don't have AC.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Just a little south of Seattle, today's high will be 67 degrees Just the way I like it. My highs will be NogDog's lows.
> 
> Next week, unfortunately, it will be hot enough and around 85--which can actually be a problematic since many homes don't have AC.


Both times in my life that I went to upstate New York for vacations, we stayed at places with no air conditioning and suffered, because, "It almost never gets this hot here."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Before DH flew home today he took his cup of coffee out onto grandma's porch to enjoy the 55* weather before he had to step back into the 100+ temps of Ft. Worth/Dallas. I have to admit this has been the nicest summer for me temperature-wise in oh... 10 years? San Francisco does have lovely summer weather, and this past week has been absolutely GORGEOUS.. 65-70 degrees light wind, beautiful sun... (Just to make you all jealous  )


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

We had high 90's last week. Ours is a dry heat but even that's awful enough. My sympathies to you, especially when you get humidity on top of that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think I might have found part of the problem. It seemed like the compressor of my AC wasn't running all the time when it should be. I went outside, and found a piece of plastic had gotten sucked up against an intake vent on one side of the AC unit. I pulled that off, and it does seem to be putting out more cool air now. I think it might have been overheating and shutting off the compressor via a safety circuit. (Having the sun shining right on it probably doesn't help, either.) Tomorrow afternoon will be the acid test.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

We only have air in the bedrooms and I actually had to shut one off for awhile today it got to the point it was rattling the whole house trying to keep up.  The living room has a ceiling fans and  fans in the window and it is just now getting below 90 in here. And the attic fan has been going nonstop. 


Summer patooey!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Before DH flew home today he took his cup of coffee out onto grandma's porch to enjoy the 55* weather before he had to step back into the 100+ temps of Ft. Worth/Dallas.


Hey, we have been in the cool 80's and 90's with rain the last few days. We were worried they wouldn't be able to have the fireworks last night because it was so rainy. Our 100's must have decided to go north for a few days, but I am sure they will be back. Nogdog, I hope your air conditioning is able to cope. Just wait until you get the electricity bill.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Hey, we have been in the cool 80's and 90's with rain the last few days. We were worried they wouldn't be able to have the fireworks last night because it was so rainy. Our 100's must have decided to go north for a few days, but I am sure they will be back. Nogdog, I hope your air conditioning is able to cope. Just wait until you get the electricity bill.


I have automated payment, so I never have to actually look at the bill if I don't want to be nauseated by it.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Here in the Southern CA desert, it was 101 today. It typically gets to 115-120 latter in the summer. I come from the Washington, DC area (40+ years ago) and I always say that at least we don't have to shovel our weather here! We go from AC house, to AC car, to AC work and back again.

And yes, I don't like to look at the utility bill!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Come to Adelaide in Australia.  We dont even bother with aircond til the temp hits 100!   This past summer, we had several NIGHTS where the temp did not did below 96!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Come to Adelaide in Australia. We dont even bother with aircond til the temp hits 100!  This past summer, we had several NIGHTS where the temp did not did below 96!


I'll pass on that, thank you. Even though Noggin is part Aussie Cattle Dog, I'm not sure he's crazy about that idea, either.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Noggin was born for our climate!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Come to Adelaide in Australia. We dont even bother with aircond til the temp hits 100!  This past summer, we had several NIGHTS where the temp did not did below 96!


YOU may not bother with aircond.. but believe me, if _*I*_ lived there I would certainly use mine once it started hitting 80.
We lived in the Imperial Valley of California for about 3 years and it was the worst time of my life. if it got DOWN to 100 at night we felt lucky. I LOATHED living there. I think we used our heater 1 night in the 3 years we were there, but our AC must have been on 10+ months a year. Day-time shade temps were 125 during the summer. I promise, once it passes 100 I really dont care how hot it is, it's just plain to hot for living... I know, it was a "dry" heat... at 125 even "dry" heat is an oven.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

sem said:


> Here in the Southern CA desert, it was 101 today. It typically gets to 115-120 latter in the summer. I come from the Washington, DC area (40+ years ago) and I always say that at least we don't have to shovel our weather here!


Dang! That is way too hot unless you're a gila monster. Give me my average high of 75 or 77 in July and I'm happy.

I lived in Washington DC too. The best way to describe a DC summer is to imagine 1,000 St. Bernards breathing on you all at once.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today is actually pretty nice.  Though it is HOT, there's not really a humidity issue. . . .so in the shade it's not bad at all.  At least, not if the shade is from trees and such. . .probably building shade isn't as effective.  Humidity is supposed to build over the next couple of days, though which will definitely make it worse. . . . .

(BTW, what's the SPF factor for a tree?  Does it matter what type it is?)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Pushka, maybe we DC-area folks should come visit you, just so we can feel better_ here _when we get back.... 1000 St. Bernards is an accurate description of August in DC! 

THC, that's interesting about the 25-degree difference. And very reassuring. When we had temps around 100 a few times in the past weeks, I noted that despite the thermostat set to 74, my AC was struggling to reach 76 or 77, and worried that a new A/C unit might be in my near future -- an expense I really don't need right now. Good to know that that's still perfectly normal.

Ann, love the idea of cacti in the weather forecast pics! 

I'm not looking forward to my electric bill either... but what can you do.... I could deal with temps in the house up to 80, with the ceiling fans on, but the humidity makes everything feel clammy so you _have_ to use the A/C.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Heat and humidity, two of the reasons I left Illinois.  Of course there is no typical summer in the Inland Northwest.  This year, we will reach our 1st 90 degree day at the end of the week - maybe.  I'll have to check the AC to make sure it's working.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Nog,
My sympathies go out to ya! If it's any consolation, I am suffering right along with you just a bit north in Jersey. Holy jeepers batman it's hot out there!!!!!

All of our AC's are struggling to keep up with this heat, and you are so right......the humidity is a creeping up with each passing day!

huggerz to you and Noggin!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

All I can say is thank God for rice bags in the freezer. I will be alternating them all day  All fans going and house is 98. And I can't head to the beach because of the sun allergy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jus got home via ac-less car. Lying on tile in the kitchen right now. I could not imagine living without ac in a humid area again. I did for two years overseas that's it


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Jus got home via ac-less car. Lying on tile in the kitchen right now. I could not imagine living without ac in a humid area again. I did for two years overseas that's it


Many years ago I bought a used car on a frigid day in January. I decided that since I liked everything else about the car, I could live without AC. About 6 months later I vowed never to make that mistake again.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> All I can say is thank God for rice bags in the freezer. I will be alternating them all day All fans going and house is 98. And I can't head to the beach because of the sun allergy.


rice bags?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Heat and humidity, two of the reasons I left Illinois. Of course there is no typical summer in the Inland Northwest. This year, we will reach our 1st 90 degree day at the end of the week - maybe. I'll have to check the AC to make sure it's working.


Where are you? I am in central WA and the weather has been beautiful, though we had a cold and wet spring. Temps are expected to get near 100 by the end of the week. I will be in eastern WA then, and the forecast is for slightly cooler temps.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Nog,
> My sympathies go out to ya! If it's any consolation, I am suffering right along with you just a bit north in Jersey. Holy jeepers batman it's hot out there!!!!!
> 
> All of our AC's are struggling to keep up with this heat, and you are so right......the humidity is a creeping up with each passing day!
> ...


Noggin is sitting next to me on the sofa, doing nothing at all, and his tongue his hanging out while panting. I think it's time to give him another ice cube.  Guess I'll get another iced tea, too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Let me go on record as being technologically challenged.  I don't have an air-conditioner, and hate using the fan I do own.  And it's hit 98 in NYC today.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Let me go on record as being technologically challenged. I don't have an air-conditioner, and hate using the fan I do own. And it's hit 98 in NYC today.


Unless it is Hot like it is now in New York. I have big fans I use in my windows. When it this Hot I have to use my air-conditioner.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Noggin is sitting next to me on the sofa, doing nothing at all, and his tongue his hanging out while panting. I think it's time to give him another ice cube.  Guess I'll get another iced tea, too.


We need a picture of that!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> We need a picture of that!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Let me go on record as being technologically challenged. I don't have an air-conditioner, and hate using the fan I do own. And it's hit 98 in NYC today.


Scarlet, I don't know how you are surviving this heat with no air in NYC.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


>


Poor baby! You guys need a break in the weather.

I can't imagine just having fans when it is 98 outside.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


>


Poor Baby it is too Hot for Him


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Now that the sun has been down for an hour or two, "my poor AC" is finally making a dent on the heat. We're down to a pretty comfy 81o in the living room while Noggin is comfortably sprawled on his pillow, no longer panting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I get sick from air conditioning and fans make too much noise, so I just survive.  It really doesn't bother me all that much.  But I hate humidity.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in MA and, while it was hot, it wasn't as hot as some of you were experiencing. The humidity can get pretty high up here, too. I used to live in east TN and survived a summer with no car AC in the valley of the mountains where the heat was scorching and humidity got trapped. I had a sunroof and would open that, all four windows, and put a fan on my dashboard and it didn't make a dent. I have no idea how I handled it, but I made it. I wouldn't do that to myself now. I think it was the fact that I was 16, had just gotten my license, and was so happy to be driving that I just dealt with it. 

Now, I do a window AC in the living room and one in the bedroom. I turn it off if it gets cool enough, but with my asthma I also have to make sure the allergen levels are low enough and the humidity is low enough or else I can't breathe (which means that my AC is on most days). With my apartment, the electric bill doesn't get much higher than it is in the winter when the lights are on longer each day and is nowhere near what I have to pay for gas heat. I do turn off my ACs when I leave the apartment for an hour or more, so I'm sure that helps. 

That is good to know about ACs cooling about 25° lower than the outside temp. Before I learned how to set it properly, I used to accidentally freeze up my units while trying to get the apartment to a comfortable temperature.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I get sick from air conditioning and fans make too much noise, so I just survive. It really doesn't bother me all that much. But I hate humidity.


I did not like having the AC on but in this weather It has to be on.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

@Scarlet: I have a fan on in my bedroom even when it's freezing out. I like it as a white noise generator to muffle all the little sounds, plus I like having the air moving at least somewhat. (When it's cold out I'll just point it away from the bed.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> @Scarlet: I have a fan on in my bedroom even when it's freezing out. I like it as a white noise generator to muffle all the little sounds, plus I like having the air moving at least somewhat. (When it's cold out I'll just point it away from the bed.)


I do this too.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> rice bags?


Yes rice bags and I have corn bags too in there. They are fabric bags with rice or feed corn in them you can have them in the freezer or you can micro them for hot packs if you need that. They are great. I have one I micro in winter that I knit a cover for and it goes at my feet when it is cold. Oh they have them with flax in them too


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It was a dry heat today in NYC.  When I went out at lunch time to find some food (most places were closed for the holiday), it felt like August in downtown Albuquerque.  When it's this hot, it doesn't matter that it's not humid -- it's horrible!

I think my AC unit is dying.  I've had it for a long time.  I first turned it on last week before the weather turned cooler and then put my hand on it after it had been on for 2 days and realized it didn't put out cool air.  I turned it on for a while this evening and thought I was getting a little cool air, but that was coming from the drop in temp from 98 to 85, I guess.  Felt the vent in the AC and then turned it off.

At least we get occasional breaks from this heat.  Last week we had some beautiful days and only a few nights ago it got down to 62.  This shall pass -- in about 5 days.

I didn't even use the AC before the last Con Ed reading, but my bill was $30 higher than the last one.  It was over $100 without having the AC on.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> Yes rice bags and I have corn bags too in there. They are fabric bags with rice or feed corn in them you can have them in the freezer or you can micro them for hot packs if you need that. They are great. I have one I micro in winter that I knit a cover for and it goes at my feet when it is cold. Oh they have them with flax in them too


WoW that is a great idea. I should get some.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My AC is old too. I only use it in Hot Weather like this. I hope it last one more summer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann, don't bother buying them, grab a bag of rice and some scrap fabric (recycle an old t-shirt?) and make one, they are easy to do.  DS#1 made me one using a  7-bean soup bag, 3 inches wide and 24 inches long, to use as a neck wrap.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

rho said:


> <br />Yes rice bags and I have corn bags too in there. They are fabric bags with rice or feed corn in them you can have them in the freezer or you can micro them for hot packs if you need that. They are great. I have one I micro in winter that I knit a cover for and it goes at my feet when it is cold. Oh they have them with flax in them too<br />


<br /><br />We used to use these growing up. While in nw florida, Mom made sets for all the kids (all boys except for me) on the street. Made playing outside a little bit more tolerable. She made them in long scarf-ish way so we would tie it around our necks and the cold rice would be at the back of our necks.

The fact we spent more time outside meant less hastle of us kids being inside making a mess. Also the more exhausted we would be when we were actually home


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I am one of those people who don't turn on the AC until it's really really hot.  Our house has high ceilings, so it actually stays cooler longer than a newer house.  The only reason why the AC gets turned on @ all during the day is b/c DD is like her dad, gets hot super easy and then gets cranky.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Ann, don't bother buying them, grab a bag of rice and some scrap fabric (recycle an old t-shirt?) and make one, they are easy to do. DS#1 made me one using a 7-bean soup bag, 3 inches wide and 24 inches long, to use as a neck wrap.


I am not good at making things. I may try to make one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in Nog's predicament. My AC may wave the white flag by Thursday.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Could try doing this, it might help:
How to Make your Own Homemade Air Conditioner

Jul 29, 2009 ... Get a cooler, a fan, some copper tubing and queue the 
MacGyver music your making your own homemade air conditioner.
http://www.fiscalgeek.com/2009/07/homemade-air-conditione/


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Anne, pour the rice into a sock and knot the end.  Not quite as nice as a sewn bag, but it will work.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

102oF here now. I believe that goes in the record book for all-time high for this date. (And this past June was the warmest June on record for Philadelphia -- time to start mass producing those CO2 scrubbers?)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Anne, pour the rice into a sock and knot the end. Not quite as nice as a sewn bag, but it will work.





Anne said:


> I am not good at making things. I may try to make one. Thanks for the tip.


Great Idea. That is something I could do.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is 101 here in New York right now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The doctor I'm working with has turned off some of the lights to cool the place off. But I made him let me turn mine back on, I can't work in the dark.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I work right next to BWI airport where it reached at least 104 today.  Of course my floor had the HEAT ON!!!!!!  All other floors in the building people were wearing sweaters.  THEY STOLE MY AC!

Of course, this gave me a reason to leave early so I could watch the WC game live.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From today's Washington Post: Lest we Forget.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/05/AR2010070502362.html


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's down to 95 in NYC, but it's 7:39pm.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From today's Washington Post: Lest we Forget.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/05/AR2010070502362.html


Wish it would do THAT today!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm broiling. Severely broiling.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It's down to 95 in NYC, but it's 7:39pm.


9:10pm here near Philly and still 97 degrees. AC is starting to catch up a bit now that the sun isn't shining directly on it. 

Noggin is stretched out on his pillow and chasing rabbits in his dreams now, so I guess he's coping.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I'm broiling. Severely broiling.


I'm braising (slow cooking in liquid).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank Goodness I have AC. It was a little bit cooler walking home tonight. I was so happy to get home and be able to be have AC .


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in East Texas, and have three window units in the house I am renting.  Only the two little ones are working.  The big one decided that it couldn't handle the heat and gave out two weeks ago when we hit a humid temp of 106 (that day, in my SUV, the temp read 112 on my review mirror!).  My land lord is suppose to come take it out tomorrow and have it fixed.. which means that I'll have a huge hole in the wall till he brings it back.  Its already freaken hot in the house and I'm not coping well.  the kids room is nice and cool since I keep their door closed so that the airconditioner in there only cools that room.. but the one in my room is it for the rest of the house and since my room is open (loft area) to the downstairs... yeah, its hot.  Very very hot.  Miserably hot.  I'm leaving in the morning to stay a few days at my inlaws.  

You know what is crazy ironic about it all?  We have a three ton unit, kinda like a hotel airconditioner.  Its been sitting in our shop waiting for us to build a room out there for our oldest.  We didn't get around to it this year.  My husband took that to my Father in laws and installed it in his shop room... which now is a very very nice winter cold, while I'm sitting in a steamy boiling house!  ARG!!  But, hey.. I'm moving from here this month or next so it would have been a waste to install it here.  I have to remind myself of that about every hour I sit here miserable.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Here in WV right now (11:14pm) it's 81 degrees.  Of course, I just got finished painting so the ac has been off since about 6:30pm so I'm roasting


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Here in WV right now (11:14pm) it's 81 degrees. Of course, I just got finished painting so the ac has been off since about 6:30pm so I'm roasting


Why were you painting when it is so Hot?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's 88 in NYC at 12:44am!  Why can't we have cool nights?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> Yes rice bags and I have corn bags too in there. They are fabric bags with rice or feed corn in them you can have them in the freezer or you can micro them for hot packs if you need that. They are great. I have one I micro in winter that I knit a cover for and it goes at my feet when it is cold. Oh they have them with flax in them too


That's really all that's in those?? I have a couple of small ones, and always wished I had a larger rectangular one, but they were so expensive! If all it takes is rice or corn and some fabric... easy peasy.

Question though -- would the rice pick up moisture, do you have to line the fabric with anything non-porous?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It's 88 in NYC at 12:44am! Why can't we have cool nights?


It's merely 83 in the DC suburbs at 12:59.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

88 here at 1:15am. Supposed to crack 100 again today, then Thursday a cold snap hits and we only get up to 92.  Off to be for me now, hoping I can get some sleep with the fan blowing on high.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's 79 this morning. . . .

Our a/c will be chugging away today since we're getting a new front door/sidelights system put in today.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That's really all that's in those?? I have a couple of small ones, and always wished I had a larger rectangular one, but they were so expensive! If all it takes is rice or corn and some fabric... easy peasy.
> 
> Question though -- would the rice pick up moisture, do you have to line the fabric with anything non-porous?


Here is a pretty good link 
http://www.diamondthreadworks.com/microwave_heating_bags.htm


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> Here is a pretty good link
> http://www.diamondthreadworks.com/microwave_heating_bags.htm


Thanks for the link


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> Here is a pretty good link
> http://www.diamondthreadworks.com/microwave_heating_bags.htm


Great info, thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> Could try doing this, it might help:
> How to Make your Own Homemade Air Conditioner
> 
> Jul 29, 2009 ... Get a cooler, a fan, some copper tubing and queue the
> ...


I guess no one wanted to try this?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> I guess no one wanted to try this?


We're waiting for you to try it and report on how well it works.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> We're waiting for you to try it and report on how well it works.


That is a Good Idea


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> Why were you painting when it is so Hot?


b/c I have a 14 month old and if I don't want to listen to screaming I either have to paint in the evenings or wait until MIL can come over to watch her. Plus, I occasionally have "good" ideas that are really questionable


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> b/c I have a 14 month old and if I don't want to listen to screaming I either have to paint in the evenings or wait until MIL can come over to watch her. Plus, I occasionally have "good" ideas that are really questionable


Sorry for being nosy. I was just worried about you painting when it is so Hot.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> We're waiting for you to try it and report on how well it works.


My Ac can get the house down to 70 degrees on a 100 degree day, I don't need it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello God, it's me. If it's not too much trouble, can you send a cold front toward the northeast?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> Sorry for being nosy. I was just worried about you painting when it is so Hot.


Don't worry about being to nosy. If I were smarter, I wouldn't have been painting, but I'm trying to impress DH (who is outta town). The things we do to flirt w/ hubbies


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Hello God, it's me. If it's not too much trouble, can you send a cold front toward the northeast?


But then we get thunderstorms.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

scarlet said:


> But then we get thunderstorms.


A cold front with a thunderstorm wouldn't be so bad - we need rain too.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

scarlet said:


> But then we get thunderstorms.


We'll take thunderstorms at this point if it cools it down.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Margaret said:


> A cold front with a thunderstorm wouldn't be so bad - we need rain too.


Good news: my lawn has not been mowed for a week now and still doesn't need mowing.

Bad news: my lawn is now mostly a lovely shade of pale brown.

Oh, we just reached 102F here.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Bad news: my lawn is now mostly a lovely shade of pale brown.


Is there another color they're suppose to be?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

caracara said:


> Is there another color they're suppose to be?


Last summer the blasted thing stayed green well into August, and I had to mow it pretty much weekly through the whole summer. (I am not one of those people who waters his lawn every other day, though I've watered my front yard a couple times this past week to hopefully keep it alive.)


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I hear ya Nog! I was out at 9p, last night watering my poor brown lawn....and still sweating at that hour for goodness sake. Oh this heat is just sick!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There was something on the radio this afternoon about not worrying that lawns are all brown right now...  they're not dead, they're just dormant....  and NOT watering them right now is supposed to make them more resilient in the long run, I guess because it will strengthen the roots.  (I'm assuming they meant it will strengthen the parts of the lawn that aren't actually dead by then.  )


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It just too hot. The little girl I am a nanny for. Was going to have a sleepover at camp. When they did one last night it was so hot the children could not sleep and some of them got sick. The camp decided instead of canceling the sleep completely they would do a mock sleepover they would keep them there a little later and they children will be taken home after dinner etc.. Sophie should get home to her house at 9:45PM. I did not have to work today because she was  having the sleepover.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> We'll take thunderstorms at this point if it cools it down.


Problem is, sometimes it just makes it worse....

And yeah, sorry, scarlet is in doom-sayer mode.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> There was something on the radio this afternoon about not worrying that lawns are all brown right now... they're not dead, they're just dormant.... and NOT watering them right now is supposed to make them more resilient in the long run, I guess because it will strengthen the roots. (I'm assuming they meant it will strengthen the parts of the lawn that aren't actually dead by then. )


Yeah, the brownishness isn't too bad for it (up to a point, of course). My understanding is that if you are going to water, it's better to do it occasionally but with a good soaking, as opposed to some every day or every other day, as one good soaking a week will promote deep roots and survivability, while daily or bi-daily watering does essentially does the opposite. If, on the other hand, a beautiful green lawn is essential for your aesthetics or home-owner association, then you'll probably have to water more often. Fortunately, neither of those conditions applies to me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just went next door to pick up my laundry. It feels a little bit better out. It is not as humid. I hope by Friday. I won't have to use my AC.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It got up to 102 today in south Jersey?  Ugh.  It was in the 90s here and now it's 85.  It's worse in my apt. than yesterday, because as heat waves keep going on, it gets hotter inside here (I'm on top floor of walk-up, so sun beats down on the roof, etc.).  

I ended up turning on the weak AC when I got home about 4:30.  I'm worried about my cat.  She started breathing hard very late last night, seemed better this morning when she woke me up and then started breath quickly again after she ate.  She still wants to eat though thank goodness.

Also, before I got home, I stopped at the apartment a few blocks away where I am tending to two cats for a few days. One of them was breathing fast the same way (I see the body move up and down quickly when he's lying down) after he ate.  I emailed one of the owners about it a few minutes ago and told her my cat is doing the same thing.  The other cat wasn't having that problem, and he's a deaf cancer survivor, age 17.

One thing that I am concerned about is that a cool front is not predicted.  It will be high in the 80s for several days after these days of 90+ highs.  I want what it was last week after the heat broke.  It was just wonderful with cool nights and day highs in the 70s.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll take a thunderstorm with a cool front driving it.  Sometimes it doesn't come with a cool front.

Actually it was a dry heat until today.  Humidity is up to 59% now.  It was in the 30s before today.  Got hotter yesterday at 102 but humidity was in the 30s.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You probably got some sea breezes taking the edge off of the heat. Maybe if I were down in Atlantic City I would have, too, but not here in the Delaware Valley. 

I wonder if cats like ice? Maybe give her a cube to lick, or toss a few in her water to cool it off?

Anyway, the forecast here has highs winding down into the mid-90s tomorrow then right around 90 the next few, but the added possibility of T-storms suggests the humidity will be going up, so it'll probably feel as bad or worse outside, but hopefully my AC will be able to cope better.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'll take a thunderstorm with a cool front driving it. Sometimes it doesn't come with a cool front.
> 
> Actually it was a dry heat until today. Humidity is up to 59% now. It was in the 30s before today. Got hotter yesterday at 102 but humidity was in the 30s.


It was much more humid than that in Albany. I don't know the numbers, but I KNOW humid.
Paula


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm definitely going to have to buy a new window AC unit, even though I'll only be using it this year for 2 months.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Figured out my ac does work, but just can&#039;t feel the effects during the day. My mom&#039;s bestie&#039;s son and I went out to pick up a video game and BAM it was working


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So now the real New Jersey weather raises its ugly head this morning. It's 7:15am, the temperature is only 75F, yet it feels worse than it did yesterday in the middle of the afternoon when the mercury hit 100. The difference is that today there is not a breath of wind while the humidity is at 95%. I worked up a sweat picking up "land mines" and then taking the trash out to the curb.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Our cats like us to put ice cubes in their water dish. I have been doing the same with the chickens. Animals that cannot sweat can cool down by drinking cool water as an alternate to them panting. Be sure they have plenty of cool, fresh water. Extra water dishes around the house can encourage them to drink more water. Also access to moving air, such as from a fan, can make their panting more effective.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

The only thing digging this weather are my hermit crabs.   Those little creatures are just doing the happy dance in the aquarium with the humidity. UGH!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I did start putting ice cubes in Pumpkin cat's water and did that for the two cats I'm tending in their apt. a few blocks away.  Their owners suggested it for them.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

908tracy said:


> The only thing digging this weather are my hermit crabs.  Those little creatures are just doing the happy dance in the aquarium with the humidity. UGH!


My kids had some hermit crabs for a while. They were such fun pets! I'd get some again in a heart beat. I'll bet they are liking the humidity!

Vicki


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Vicki,

Yes, I've kept them for YEARS! I too love the ugly little things, and so do my kids. =) I like the very small ones best. When I go to the beach I scour the boardwalk shops and buy up the littlest ones I can find. They are fun to watch and don't require much work to keep. You should definitely get some for your kids!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I did start putting ice cubes in Pumpkin cat's water and did that for the two cats I'm tending in their apt. a few blocks away. Their owners suggested it for them.


Glad to hear that. Is Pumpkin cat doing better?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Could try doing this, it might help:
> How to Make your Own Homemade Air Conditioner
> 
> Jul 29, 2009 ... Get a cooler, a fan, some copper tubing and queue the
> ...





intinst said:


> I guess no one wanted to try this?


I tried an even lower tech version (wet cheesecloth in front of box fan) with my chickens at the beginning of summer. It helped but was not good enough. I ended up getting them their own window air conditioner. The AC unit keeps the temperature in the coop from getting above 95 F and the box fan is still running so that they can cool off by panting and holding their wings away from their body. I fill their water containers each morning with all the ice my freezer ice maker can make. I also added a mist system outside but they currently only go outside in the afternoon when their yard is shaded. I hope to get their shade cloth installed this weekend.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Glad to hear that. Is Pumpkin cat doing better?


She played for first time in a few days a little while ago -- had gotten hold of a foam earplug and was batting it around. I took it away to make sure she doesn't eat it and then she played with my sneaker laces. Now she's asleep on her wood floor. I saw the other cats a little while ago and they seem well. Their owners come back tonight.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

We just had some rain a little while ago - not much, but it was a start.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Raining here in Jersey and it is sooooooooooooooo needed!!!! Thank God. =)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Raining here in Jersey and it is sooooooooooooooo needed!!!! Thank God. =)


It's not very often that I wake up to a gray, overcast Saturday morning and am glad to see it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> It's not very often that I wake up to a gray, overcast Saturday morning and am glad to see it.


It is overcast here in New York right now. I am glad to see it too.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Same in Massachusetts, but the humidity is high.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

no rain here.  A little during the night, but still high humidity.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so happy to see the rain. Granted it means the pool party the girls' were going to is cancelled and I'll probably not go to the Crab fest, but we need the rain so much.

I'll stay home and order Chinese for dinner.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm so happy to see the rain. Granted it means the pool party the girls' were going to is cancelled and I'll probably not go to the Crab fest, but we need the rain so much.
> 
> I'll stay home and order Chinese for dinner.


Chinese for dinner sounds good.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> It's not very often that I wake up to a gray, overcast Saturday morning and am glad to see it.


Me too, but in the summer I do feel this way now and then. It hasn't rained here yet. I think T-storms are expected, but I haven't checked latest forecast.

I ordered a new AC unit and should have it some time in the coming week.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's still so very hot in my house even with 2 small air conditioners in two bedrooms and leaving doors open and using fans to get the cold air into the rest of the house.  It hasn't rained much here and the humidity is striking.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We had a couple hours of light by steady rain this morning, which was a good thing. The bad news is that humidity is up, and I expect will stay up over the next few days, all of which are expected to be at or above 90F. Now _that_ is typical NJ weather in July: highs near 90 and humidity not far behind.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I went out and found that it was hot (sun was out) in some places and cool and breezy in others.  I want those cool breezes to come through my windows!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been able to use my Box Fans in my Windows since Wednesday Night. As long I have cool air coming in with my fans I will use them.


----------

